# General > Upcoming Events >  Forum Rusa Party Hunt

## phillipgr

Alright boys,

On another thread a Rusa forum hunt has been brewing. So far I've drawn up what looks to be the plan. Here it is:

Date: 19th-21st of July (Rushy and I may go down Thursday)
Place: Midway Hut up the Horomanga, Galatea. 
Midway Hut: Te Urewera backcountry huts
It has nine bunks, so sleeps 18. 
The walk in is approximately 8km and is very flat. 

CreepingDeath is kindly sorting us out a place to leave our cars. I'd like to let him know how many cars will be coming, so let me know if you will be car pooling, otherwise I'll just assume you are driving by yourself. Will give the details of where to park sooner to the date.

Comment down here if you are in. If you have any suggestions, PM me (it keeps the thread a bit tidier), I will keep everyone updated via this thread. Its early days so suggestions are welcome, but bear in mind, if we change the plans to work for someone else, it will most likely mean another person can't come.

All are welcome. Lets make this thing happen.

----------


## Dougie

Sounds mean, Phil. Anyone in the Aucks region able to collect me from the airport?

----------


## Rushy

You went and changed the bloody date on me Phillip.

----------


## phillipgr

> You went and changed the bloody date on me Phillip.


Shit, I did too. That's a typo. Can't find the edit bottom... shit.

*Guys, its supposed to be 19th to the 21st*

What a muppit

----------


## phillipgr

Looks like you can't edit the opening post? Mods, can you help?

----------


## phillipgr

> Sounds mean, Phil. Anyone in the Aucks region able to collect me from the airport?


I'm sure we could sort that out, Dougie.

----------


## Rushy

> What a muppit


Yes but which one are you?

----------


## phillipgr

> Yes but which one are you?


Clearly not the one who can count

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Scouser

I'm in, can fit 4 from Auckland....would want to leave Thursday night after work to fit more hunting time in........

----------


## Gibo

Im in just booked leave from work. I have a 4x4 ute (could take shit on the back?) based in Te Puke and Im easy, if I need to take people or get picked up by someone on the way through.

----------


## phillipgr

> Im in just booked leave from work. I have a 4x4 ute (could take shit on the back?) based in Te Puke and Im easy, if I need to take people or get picked up by someone on the way through.


Good man. You booked the 19th to the 21st, not the 26th-28th though right?

----------


## Gibo

I booked the 18th and 19th. If you go early me go early!!!!  :ORLY:

----------


## phillipgr

> I booked the 18th and 19th. If you go early me go early!!!!


Sweet!

----------


## phillipgr

> dates fixed


Thank you

----------


## Gibo

> dates fixed


Can you approve my leave?  :Psmiley:

----------


## Barefoot

I'll hop in with someone going down from Auck. 
Rushy do you have a spare seat, you have to go passed me anyway?   :Wink: 
Happy to go down a day early. 
I'll take a bivvy though, I guessing there will be a 50% snoring rate in the hut.

----------


## Rushy

> I'll hop in with someone going down from Auck. 
> Rushy do you have a spare seat, you have to go passed me anyway?  
> Happy to go down a day early. 
> I'll take a bivvy though, I guessing there will be a 50% snoring rate in the hut.


I am sure that there will be room Stu (so that makes you me and Phillip in the car so I am full (unless I pull a trailer)

----------


## phillipgr

> I am sure that there will be room Stu (so that makes you me and Phillip in the car so I am full (unless I pull a trailer)


I might ask mum to take 8-seater if we have a bigger bunch all keen to go. Could be Dougie, me, Rushy, Scouser, dead is better plus whoever. Has a tow bar.

----------


## Gibo

Me!! Oh and whats the co ordinates for this Hut? want to start snooping

----------


## Barefoot

I think I can score a covered trailer for the weekend if that becomes the case, I'll check that when I drop some salamis off to the owner this week  :Wink:

----------


## phillipgr

> Me!! Oh and whats the co ordinates for this Hut? want to start snooping


Follow the link to the DOC website, they have them on there. Or follow the horomanga river 8km east of Galatea, you'll see it. 

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Toby

I'm a keen bean. Probably have to get a bus ticket to some town then someone pick me up on their way in. I'm just hoping there is a bus running out of my town and back in on the dates now.

----------


## Rushy

> I think I can score a covered trailer for the weekend if that becomes the case, I'll check that when I drop some salamis off to the owner this week


I have a biggish trailer that U use when going to the road end.  It is not covered though so if it rains then anything like packs that is in it will get wet.

----------


## Rushy

> I'm a keen bean. Probably have to get a bus ticket to some town then someone pick me up on their way in. I'm just hoping there is a bus running out of my town and back in on the dates now.


Rootorua would be best to head to Toby.  A bunch of us will be passing through.  **** I just went to edit the name but hey it has been true for me so nah!*****

----------


## Toby

> Rootorua would be best to head to Toby.  A bunch of us will be passing through.  **** I just went to edit the name but hey it has been true for me so nah!*****


You have room on the roof for me?  :Grin:

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

If I wasn't saving for an expensive mutt I'd be there! Hopefully it is a good weekend and we should make it an annual thing and I'd be all over i next year!

----------


## Gibo

> Follow the link to the DOC website, they have them on there. Or follow the horomanga river 8km east of Galatea, you'll see it. 
> 
> Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2


Its shit I have a rough bearing now. 
 38° 27.952'S
176° 51.081'E

Bloody step area man!! Might have to start stretching the hammies now! The river flats look good.  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Toby

> Bloody step area man!!


I'm out...  :Grin:  nah I will still go but if this is the case I'm going to be crawling slow.

----------


## Gibo

> I'm out...  nah I will still go but if this is the case I'm going to be crawling slow.


Walk the valley floors and hunt the slips Tobe's. Will be the easy option me thinks.

----------


## Toby

Do we have to hunt? I was just gonna sit on the deck drinking and eating and keep guard of the hut.

----------


## Spudattack

This sounds awesome, just need to check a few thing before I can give a definite yes, but 99% in!

Will be coming down from Whangarei if anyone wants a lift one I can confirm a definite yes! :Yuush:

----------


## Toby

Is there a bus stop any where there Spud?

----------


## Gibo

Where do you live Toby?

----------


## Toby

Wairoa.

----------


## Gibo

Mmmmmmm thats a tricky one. See if you can get a bus to Whakatane or Rotorua and you should be sweet. 
I can detour to Whakatane if needs be and the rest of the crew sound like they are heading through Vegas so either way could be covered.

----------


## Barefoot

> Do we have to hunt? I was just gonna sit on the deck drinking and eating and keep guard of the hut.


Of course you can do that . . . you can be camp bitch.  :Grin:

----------


## Toby

> Of course you can do that . . . you can be camp bitch.


One that doesn't cook or do anything. sounds good

----------


## Rushy

> The river flats look good.


Us over 60's get first dibs on the flats

----------


## Toby

> Us over 60's get first dibs on the flats


and under 19's!

----------


## Rushy

Will you be up for carrying a pack in Toby or will I have to con young Phillip into a double walk in and out?

----------


## Toby

Nah I'll be all right Rushy. How's the food gonna work out? just bring whatever we want for ourselves or is there gonna be like a meal type thing where we bring certain things each?

----------


## Rushy

> Nah I'll be all right Rushy. How's the food gonna work out? just bring whatever we want for ourselves or is there gonna be like a meal type thing where we bring certain things each?


Buggered if I know.  I am relaxed either way but will leave logistical planning to someone else.  I could provide venison in the form of steaks and sausages (and potentially salamis) if we wanted to do the communal thing

----------


## Toby

Righto, who can pick me up from Rotorua? I managed to get a ride sorted. Thanks mum  :Grin:

----------


## Dead is better

My work lunches consist of a single little can of tuna or chicken (that chopchop stuff). I add crackers if Im feeling outrageous.

----------


## Gibo

> Buggered if I know.  I am relaxed either way but will leave logistical planning to someone else.  I could provide venison in the form of steaks and sausages (and potentially salamis) if we wanted to do the communal thing


Im easy too. Finer details that Phill will sort for us no doubt! :Thumbsup: 




> Righto, who can pick me up from Rotorua? I managed to get a ride sorted. Thanks mum


Yip no worries Toby plenty of us heading that way so will be a ride for sure.

----------


## Gibo

> Us over 60's get first dibs on the flats


Looks like plenty to go round Rushy. Google earth is great for scoping good spots. Plenty of good looking slips and tops round there too.  :Grin:

----------


## Gutshot

Going. Leaving from west Auckland. May catch a ride or take own vehicle with room for another. Defiantly need somewhere to park, seen a few burnout cars in carpark n glass from smashed windows. Must be tamas grandchildren

----------


## Toby

Just saw its $5 a night. Where do we pay that too?

----------


## phillipgr

> Just saw its $5 a night. Where do we pay that too?


You can pay at the DOC office in Murupara. If the numbers of people coming are high, I can email the DOC office and get our tickets ahead of time to ensure that we all have a bed. Will see how many people are coming first, it may not be necessary.

----------


## Rushy

> You can pay at the DOC office in Murupara. If the numbers of people coming are high, I can email the DOC office and get our tickets ahead of time to ensure that we all have a bed. Will see how many people are coming first, it may not be necessary.


I must go digging as I reckon I have some hut tickets somewhere

----------


## phillipgr

> Will you be up for carrying a pack in Toby or will I have to con young Phillip into a double walk in and out?


I let you trick me once, Rushy...

But nah in all seriousness I don't mind being a pack-horse. The walk is flat so its no biggy.

----------


## Toby

Can you send me a the co-ords please? marking the hut. the ones off the doc site didnt bring anything up and the place Gibo linked looked bloody rough haha

----------


## Gibo

38° 28.029'S
176° 51.113'E

----------


## Gibo

Thats where it is mate! I was a bit out befive!

----------


## Toby

I can't see the hut. Do we walk along the river to come in?

----------


## Gibo

Yip thats the spot. 8 km walk up river.

----------


## Toby

Oh yeah, seems nice and gentle I should be all right.

----------


## phillipgr

Ignore the attachment, here's a map for those who are interested

New Zealand Topographic Map - topomap.co.nz

----------


## Haggie

Sorted Ill get the time off work and hopefully scab a ride down with Dead is better.

----------


## Spudattack

Looks awesome fellas, keen as!
Have we set a date as a cut off for definite confirmations? 
Just with the sprog due 4 weeks before i need to do some planning and earn some brownie points!

----------


## Gibo

> Looks awesome fellas, keen as!
> Have we set a date as a cut off for definite confirmations? 
> Just with the sprog due 4 weeks before i need to do some planning and earn some brownie points!


Good luck Spudattack!!! Mine is now 6 weeks old. Getting away it possible but certainly plenty of points needed!
Hope you can make it.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## phillipgr

> Looks awesome fellas, keen as!
> Have we set a date as a cut off for definite confirmations? 
> Just with the sprog due 4 weeks before i need to do some planning and earn some brownie points!


Any tips, Rushy? Not my area of expertise  :ORLY:

----------


## Rushy

> Any tips, Rushy? Not my area of expertise


Phillip I have only had three children (well that have my surname anyway) and it is so long ago.  As to the cut off date I can't see the need for one.  It is a free country so if Spudattack wants to join in then he can do so right up to the last minute.

----------


## Barefoot

Strongly recomend not running away for extended weekends till baby sleeps through the night, unless you have alternative sleeping arrangements set up on your return

----------


## veitnamcam

> Strongly recomend not running away for extended weekends till baby sleeps through the night, unless you have alternative sleeping arrangements set up on your return


+1 post natal depression can be a bitch too.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## phillipgr

Bring the baby with you. Problem solved. Toby will look after it.

----------


## Toby

Woah! Hold up, not in favor of that idea.

----------


## Rushy

> Bring the baby with you. Problem solved. Toby will look after it.


Jeez you're a helpful wee vegemite Phillip

----------


## Spudattack

Yep, agree with you guys, as I say I will need to see how things are going before I can give a definate yes!

Mentioned the cut off if we gonna do the communal meals thing as who is bringing what would have to be allocated, will just play it by beer then!

Thats not very sporting of you Tobes! Was hoping you could teach him/her how to load some black powder shotgun shells! :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Was hoping you could teach him/her how to load some black powder shotgun shells!


Now that he would probably do

----------


## Toby

Yeah I can do that, if you really want me too.

----------


## Barefoot

I think you need to get your mindset right for the role of camp bitch Toby. You need to keep the tea hot, the beer cold, and when the river goes up 6 feet, washes the beer away and the "real men" wet their pants it's your job to sort them out, give'em that cup o tea and tell them to harden up. 
It also means you will probably shoot something just round the corner from camp while everyone else is 3hrs away  :Grin:

----------


## Toby

I'm going hunting now, Rushy do you walk slow I'll go with you  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> I'm going hunting now, Rushy do you walk slow I'll go with you


Toby, it would be my pleasure.  It means getting out of the fart sack early on a frosty morning though.  Young Phillip had trouble keeping up with me what with carrying his pack and mine as well as having to dive of back to get the defibillator.

----------


## Toby

I should be alright but you'll have to wake me up.

----------


## sublimeone

I would be keen to join in on this too! Will have to confirm though.

----------


## Haggie

All ready got the time off work, sorted.

----------


## Rushy

> All ready got the time off work, sorted.


Me too.  Leave approved by both bosses (the one that pays me and the one that spends what I get paid).

----------


## Twoshotkill

Dam it I cant go.... and it is only an hour from me.... mabe i can sneek in for a few hours to take the dog for a walk. If not good luck guys.

----------


## Haggie

> Me too.  Leave approved by both bosses (the one that pays me and the one that spends what I get paid).


Which was harder to persuade?

----------


## Rushy

> Which was harder to persuade?


The one that spends what I get paid is not a pushover at all so i will go with her on that

----------


## Gibo

I am doing some sneaking of paper and laminate at work at the mo so let me know if you are coming along and would like a laminated (or unlaminated) A3 of BF39 and I am also doing a zoomed in version for more detail along the Horomanga river.

Shit! Yes boss doing it now!!!!

----------


## Gibo

Sweet article in the new Rod and Rifle about Rusa.
Dont fancy my chances at all. Be fun trying though.

----------


## phillipgr

> Sweet article in the new Rod and Rifle about Rusa.
> Dont fancy my chances at all. Be fun trying though.


I'll look out for that. What does it say?

----------


## Gibo

I will let you read it Phil. 
Hiding in the river with just their nose out! Walking backwards! Sounds like witchcraft to me ha ha.

----------


## phillipgr

Shiiiiite. I've heard that sometimes they'll get down and crawl through the understorey to get away quietly. Get em on the clearings sunning themselves I guess. 

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

> Shiiiiite. I've heard that sometimes they'll get down and crawl through the understorey to get away quietly. Get em on the clearings sunning themselves I guess. 
> 
> Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2


Yeah mate thats the plan aye.....loveing that sun option in google earth, shows you all the sweet spots.

----------


## Toby

Many reds around the area?

----------


## phillipgr

> Many reds around the area?


Yup reds and rusa. Not sure which is more abundant or how they are distributed though.

----------


## Toby

As long as someone shoots something. Are we allowed to bring a gun if it has a muzzle break on it?

----------


## veitnamcam

Not if its your 22 Toby  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Toby

Bugger

----------


## Rushy

> As long as someone shoots something. Are we allowed to bring a gun if it has a muzzle break on it?


I don't know of a reason why you couldn't Toby (but like VC says - not a .22)

----------


## Toby

Damn I really wanted to bring my .22, oh well.

----------


## Gibo

> Damn I really wanted to bring my .22, oh well.


Toby after doing some reading the Rusa sound like very hearty animals and will often travel a long way from where they were shot if not done so with good shot placement and a good size caliber.
Better to be safe than sorry I reckon. 
The article in the new Rod and Rifle suggests they have the strongest will to live out of all 7 of our deer.

----------


## Toby

I'm not really talking about my .22 Gibo  :Grin:  .300WSM but because it's braked I don't wanna hurt anyone elses ears

----------


## Rushy

> I'm not really talking about my .22 Gibo  .300WSM but because it's braked I don't wanna hurt anyone elses ears


That is very considerate of you Toby especially as you have placed dibs on hunting with me.

----------


## Barefoot

so long as your not near me your welcome to use a braked rifle.

----------


## Gibo

> I'm not really talking about my .22 Gibo  .300WSM but because it's braked I don't wanna hurt anyone elses ears


Oh you are really taking this staying at the hut seriously!! Bring the cannon so you can pop em off the deck!! :Cool:

----------


## Dougie

Toby you can use your break around me, but be prepared for me to punch you in the ear afterwards if you do  :Grin: 

2Lt Douglas: _Where is a safe direction to point your rifle in this room?_
Cadet 1: _Towards that whiteboard, ma'am!_
2LT: _What's in front of the whiteboard....me. Do you think that is very safe?_
Cadet 2: _No ma'am, of course it's not safe!_
2LT: _Correct, cadet, because if you point a weapon at me I will punch you in the face!_
_All cadets laugh, except Cadet 1_

 :Grin:   :Grin:  haha. Whoops. I get some good safety drills out of these kids though!!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## phillipgr

> I'm not really talking about my .22 Gibo  .300WSM but because it's braked I don't wanna hurt anyone elses ears


Some potentially long shots at slips and what not so the 300WSM will serve you well

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Toby

Just gotta find time to get the new scope on it and sited in then.

----------


## BRADS

> Just gotta find time to get the new scope on it and sited in then.


Just do it when you get to hut mate :Have A Nice Day: 
Guess u want those rings?

----------


## Toby

Nah hold onto them for now someone else might really need rings but once I get the bases and no ones got them from you I'll grab em

----------


## BRADS

> Nah hold onto them for now someone else might really need rings but once I get the bases and no ones got them from you I'll grab em


The rings are yours mate :Have A Nice Day: 
Throw up on the forum the base you after someone will have one lying round :Thumbsup:

----------


## Toby

Thanks BRADS. Will do

Anyone got some bases for a Winchester model 70 short action?

----------


## Haggie

> I'm not really talking about my .22 Gibo  .300WSM but because it's braked I don't wanna hurt anyone elses ears


.300wsm is guna make my 223 look like a .22

----------


## Spudattack

> .300wsm is guna make my 223 look like a .22


Hehe, wait till you see what I'm bringing if I get the green light!

----------


## Rushy

> Hehe, wait till you see what I'm bringing if I get the green light!


Pack Howitzer?

----------


## Toby

.375  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Spudattack

> Pack Howitzer?


Close!

----------


## Gibo

.50 bmg?

----------


## Haggie

> Hehe, wait till you see what I'm bringing if I get the green light!




12 pound cannon?

----------


## Spudattack

> .50 bmg?


That's a bit heavy to cart around the bush, .375 H&H :Thumbsup: 

She needs to be deflowered!

----------


## Toby

Would a 6.5x55 be ok on rusa?

----------


## Spudattack

> 12 pound cannon?


Only if you get Toby to pull it in! He could fire it to signal lunch is ready :Thumbsup:

----------


## Haggie

> That's a bit heavy to cart around the bush, .375 H&H
> 
> She needs to be deflowered!


In case you run into a elephant or hippo  :ORLY:

----------


## Toby

You'd want to eat food I made?

----------


## Spudattack

> In case you run into a elephant or hippo


Just want to use her, nice slow heavy bullet, very little meat damage.

----------


## Toby

Does the river have eels in it?

----------


## Spudattack

> Does the river have eels in it?


Not sure if I like where this is going :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Toby

Not shooting eels if thats what your thinking.

----------


## Spudattack

> Not shooting eels if thats what your thinking.


Hospital removes eel from man's bum - National - NZ Herald News

----------


## Toby

o.O Hahahaha

----------


## phillipgr

> Does the river have eels in it?


Hmmm, probably a few kicking around but its ages away from the coast to perhaps not so many?

----------


## Gibo

> Hmmm, probably a few kicking around but its ages away from the coast to perhaps not so many?


What you on about Phil? If an eel can survive in an ass it dont need salt or pohutukawas??

----------


## Rushy

> What you on about Phil? If an eel can survive in an ass it dont need salt or pohutukawas??


Good point Gibo but if they live in an arse then they would probably taste like shit.

----------


## Twoshotkill

> Hmmm, probably a few kicking around but its ages away from the coast to perhaps not so many?


There are eels in the Mohaka and that is a fair way from the sea. so i would say there are. take a good torch you .

----------


## phillipgr

Haha Gibo, you make a point! I was thinking they go to spawn at sea, but hell, apparently they do it up in the tropics so a swim to the coast would be no stop to them. 

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

Hey Phillip you should wind up Brycey to share his 9 in the magazine section.

----------


## phillipgr

> Hey Phillip you should wind up Brycey to share his 9 in the magazine section.


On it!

----------


## phillipgr

Just talked to him on the phone and he says he's going to do a full write up and make a video for it. Should be a good watch.

----------


## Toby

So whats happening for food? just bring in our own or what?

----------


## phillipgr

> So whats happening for food? just bring in our own or what?


Probably easiest that way.

----------


## Toby

Yeah sweet as.

----------


## Dead is better

> Would a 6.5x55 be ok on rusa?


It better be - that's what i'm using! I'd be highly surprised if there is anything walking around NZ that could withstand this round (right to the heart).

----------


## Gibo

Hekia Perata maybe the only exception Dead is Better?
Only as she has no heart!

----------


## Toby

Whos that Gibo?

----------


## Gibo

Cant say sorry Toby its a tabu topic. Probably should have said nothing. 
But on topic 6.5 is all good.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## phillipgr

Rushy, you going to hunt with the 300wsm?

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> Whos that Gibo?


The Minister of Education Toby.  The woman that wanted to close a shit load of schools.

----------


## Rushy

> Rushy, you going to hunt with the 300wsm?
> 
> Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2


I don't have one Phillip but I will tell my wife you said I need one for the trip.  It was the 30-06 I had with me down south and yep that is what I would take.

----------


## Toby

Oh righto.

----------


## Toby

> I don't have one Phillip but I will tell my wife you said I need one for the trip.  It was the 30-06 I had with me down south and yep that is what I would take.


Bring your AR-15 that you haven't bought yet. This is a valid reason to buy one not that you need a reason.

----------


## phillipgr

> I don't have one Phillip but I will tell my wife you said I need one for the trip.  It was the 30-06 I had with me down south and yep that is what I would take.


Whoops, I mean the 300winmag

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> Whoops, I mean the 300winmag
> 
> Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2


There you go again.  It must be an omen.

----------


## Dundee

> The Minister of Education Toby.  The woman that wanted to close a shit load of schools.


The last fukn minister of education was a mallard.........12 days to get him..............quack quack :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> The last fukn minister of education was a mallard.........12 days to get him..............quack quack


Go get'm Dundee

----------


## Barefoot

Could we have a quick show of hands from people planning to come who class themselves as beginner hunters or more importantly have very limited bush experience?
Was just thinking that it might be sensible to to team them up with more experienced members as it is a winter trip and if it's like the lower whirinaki there will be some shitty bits to deal with on those hills.

----------


## Spudattack

Good call Barefoot, was thinking something similar along those lines.
I am reasonably inexperienced in the NZ bush especially in winter, have done a lot in Africa but that is very different.
Would be good to hunt with someone more experienced if I can make it for the hunt.

----------


## Barefoot

Well you don't have to worry about anything sneeking up and eating you here anyway  :Wink:

----------


## phillipgr

> Could we have a quick show of hands from people planning to come who class themselves as beginner hunters or more importantly have very limited bush experience?
> Was just thinking that it might be sensible to to team them up with more experienced members as it is a winter trip and if it's like the lower whirinaki there will be some shitty bits to deal with on those hills.


Good call Barefoot. I'm pretty new to hunting but with experience before with tramping I'm fairly comfortable in the bush off track. 


Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Spudattack

> Well you don't have to worry about anything sneeking up and eating you here anyway


Yeah, more worried about changing weather, freezing temps etc. Not sure why, more the unknown than anything else!

----------


## phillipgr

> Yeah, more worried about changing weather, freezing temps etc. Not sure why, more the unknown than anything else!


It's not a silly thing to worry about. Pack warm, stay dry, bring a space blanket in your emergency kit. Coming with some guys who have done it before is the best thing you can do. 

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

> It's not a silly thing to worry about. Pack warm, stay dry, bring a space blanket in your emergency kit. Coming with some guys who have done it before is the best thing you can do. 
> 
> Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2


I actually already asked Rushy for a gear list  :Grin: 
Should I share it on here? Or is it not necessary?

----------


## CreepingDeath

Have we got a number of vehicles yet dude. Im only here for 2 more weeks so need to get something sorted likidy split

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> Good call Barefoot. I'm pretty new to hunting but with experience before with tramping I'm fairly comfortable in the bush off track. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2


From what I have seen of your bushcraft skills Phillip you would be fine to take someone less experienced with you.  Barefoot you can count me as knowing my way around but I have agreed to hunt with Toby as he will likely not be physically able to take on the hills

----------


## Rushy

> Have we got a number of vehicles yet dude. Im only here for 2 more weeks so need to get something sorted likidy split
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


CD Phillipgr, Barefoot and I will be in one vehicle.

----------


## Toby

I don't really know if I'm good or not but haven't died yet  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Toby

> CD Phillipgr, Barefoot and I will be in one vehicle.


You have a spare seat for picking me up rotorua or is anyone else coming through not so crowded?

----------


## Rushy

> You have a spare seat for picking me up rotorua or is anyone else coming through not so crowded?


Toby, I would think so.  I was speaking with Barefoot at the weekend and he suggested that we go down in his ute as there is more room in the back for gear so the decision to pick you up will ultimately rest with him but I also remember Gibo offering to pick you up so one way or the other I am sure we will get you there from Rotorua

----------


## Toby

So Gibo, can I score a ride with ya?

----------


## Gibo

That leaves by my calcs about 7 or 8 of us to confirm.

Rushy (Car)
Phil
Barefoot
Toby

Gutshot
Gibo 
Haggie
Spudattack
Sublime one
Scouser
Dead is Better

Im going so CD there is at least 2 cars at this stage.

----------


## Gibo

> So Gibo, can I score a ride with ya?


Most definately Toby!! 
Unless more confirm from Auckland and I end up in their car I will take mine. 
Will count you as a seat either way!

----------


## Barefoot

There will be room in the ute, even if we tie you to the roof rack. So you will have a seat with either myself or Gibo  :Have A Nice Day: 
If we took Rushy's toy there would be no room for venison on the way back!

----------


## Toby

Sweet as

----------


## Barefoot

CD allow for 3 cars, expect only 2.

----------


## phillipgr

Sorry for the delay CD. There was some talk of Dougie wanting to catch a ride down from Auckland as well but all up I shouldn't expect more than 4 cars, and there will probably be a couple trailers in the mix too. Let me know if that's okay. I'll PM you and you can give me the details about where and the contact. Cheers.

----------


## Rushy

> If we took Rushy's toy there would be no room for venison on the way back!


Good on ya

----------


## sublimeone

I would consider myself relatively inexperienced, yet to shoot a deer in fact.  Mostly been out with my old uncle so he try's not to do to much walking.  Should be receiving my FAL in the next couple of weeks so will hopefully be doing a bit more on my own but would be great to team up with someone with a bit of experience! I saw there was mention of a gear list earlier, if this can be PM'd or put up that would be awesome!

----------


## Spudattack

> I would consider myself relatively inexperienced, yet to shoot a deer in fact.  Mostly been out with my old uncle so he try's not to do to much walking.  Should be receiving my FAL in the next couple of weeks so will hopefully be doing a bit more on my own but would be great to team up with someone with a bit of experience! I saw there was mention of a gear list earlier, if this can be PM'd or put up that would be awesome!


+1 for the gear list please rushy!

----------


## Rushy

Sublimeone / Spudattack this is what I sent to Gibo.  It is not a definitive list but more in the fashion of a guide.

Given the time of year that we will be there I recommend you take:

Rifle, ammunition, knife, map, compass (GPS optional), torch / headlamp and any other of your normal hunt gear (day pack PLB etc)
Small cooker, knife, fork, spoon, plate, mug, pot/pan or billy.
Sleeping bag (4 season)
At least one change of warm clothing (note it will be cold so gloves and beanie also recommended) for wearing after the hunt. Jacket
With regard to food that will be dependent upon how this ultimately gets organised (i.e. supply your own or group together). Irrespective take whatever snacking foods you want for during the day.

----------


## Scouser

> Could we have a quick show of hands from people planning to come who class themselves as beginner hunters or more importantly have very limited bush experience?
> Was just thinking that it might be sensible to to team them up with more experienced members as it is a winter trip and if it's like the lower whirinaki there will be some shitty bits to deal with on those hills.


Hi all, im an experienced winter tramper/mountaineer, but an newbie hunter......

----------


## Scouser

> That leaves by my calcs about 7 or 8 of us to confirm.
> 
> Rushy (Car)
> Phil
> Barefoot
> Toby
> 
> Gutshot
> Gibo 
> ...



Confirmation from me.....bring it on!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## phillipgr

An addition to the gear list if you dont have one in your emergency kit would be a space/emergency blanket. They are those big shiny tin-foil things you see recovering people wrapped up in. Takes up about the same amount of room as a sandwich and only costs 5-10 bucks. 

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## phillipgr

> Confirmation from me.....bring it on!!!!!!!!!!!!


There's a fair few of us from Auckland going - we can car pool 

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

> There's a fair few of us from Auckland going


Thats a bit concerning to be honest guys!

----------


## Rushy

> Thats a bit concerning to be honest guys!


Some of us avoid using the label Gibo.  I am Waikato born and bred and live in the Kaipara area.  Auckland is tis place to the South East where you can't see the stars at night.

----------


## Dougie

> Confirmation from me.....bring it on!!!!!!!!!!!!


Have I been kicked off the team already?

----------


## phillipgr

> Have I been kicked off the team already?


We just ain't used to a non-vocal Dougie! Where have you been?
There is heaps of us coming down from Auckland so I'm sure we could sort you a ride. Worst case scenario I'll take the 1.5l, its cheap enough on gas for two people and probably couldn't make it up the hills with any more  :X X:  
You'll have a ride, no sweat.

----------


## Toby

Spaghetti bolognese I think may be my first meal.

----------


## Dougie

> We just ain't used to a non-vocal Dougie! Where have you been?
> There is heaps of us coming down from Auckland so I'm sure we could sort you a ride. Worst case scenario I'll take the 1.5l, its cheap enough on gas for two people and probably couldn't make it up the hills with any more  
> You'll have a ride, no sweat.


Sweet that'd be cool. I just got put off by 12 bloody pages!!! Hence why I stopped reading the thread.

----------


## phillipgr

> Sweet that'd be cool. I just got put off by 12 bloody pages!!! Hence why I stopped reading the thread.


Yeah can be a bit confusing. PM me if you want to know something, will save you sifting through all the pisstalk haha

----------


## phillipgr

Barefoot, will you bring that GSP in the window? 

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Barefoot

Wash your mouth out, Cruze is not one of those whinning, overrated krouts that can only do things half arsed  :Pissed Off: 
And sadly no he isn't coming on the trip, he is not kiwi aversion certed  :Sad:

----------


## Dougie

Weim?

----------


## phillipgr

> Wash your mouth out, Cruze is not one of those whinning, overrated krouts that can only do things half arsed 
> And sadly no he isn't coming on the trip, he is not kiwi aversion certed


Shiiiiite my bad! 
What is it? 

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gutshot

Going

----------


## Barefoot

> Weim?


 :Oh U !:

----------


## Barefoot

> Shiiiiite my bad! 
> What is it?


He is the most laid back chessie that you will ever meet, except when in hunting mode.
Handicapped by the laziest trainer in the world  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Dougie

Chessie? What's that? He sure doesn't look like a Chessepeak to me! Was I incorrect with my guess? I spose Weimaraners are German too...

----------


## phillipgr

> Chessie? What's that? He sure doesn't look like a Chessepeak to me! Was I incorrect with my guess? I spose Weimaraners are German too...


Coat looks pretty short for a Chesapeake aye?

----------


## Barefoot

Hold on let me turn around and look  . . . .
Yup, looks like a chessie, swims like a chessie, shits like a dog and needs a wash, I'm pretty sure he's a chesapeake bay retriever  :Thumbsup: 
Next time you visit Rushy stop by on the way home and I'll introduce you. As I said he is as laid back as that breed gets, he gets it from his dad, certainly didn't come from the bitch.

----------


## Rushy

> Hold on let me turn around and look  . . . .
> Yup, looks like a chessie, swims like a chessie, shits like a dog and needs a wash, I'm pretty sure he's a chesapeake bay retriever 
> Next time you visit Rushy stop by on the way home and I'll introduce you. As I said he is as laid back as that breed gets, he gets it from his dad, certainly didn't come from the bitch.


Phillip is coming out tomorrow to zero so he could do that

----------


## phillipgr

> Phillip is coming out tomorrow to zero so he could do that


+1 that'd be cool. where are you barefoot? Give me a pm

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Barefoot

> Phillip is coming out tomorrow to zero so he could do that


Is that code for "he doesn't know he's fixing the strainer post yet"?

----------


## phillipgr

> Is that code for "he doesn't know he's fixing the strainer post yet"?


I've come to expect these things 
"Hey Rushy, I thought we were going hunting? Didn't tell me I was carrying your pack too?!"  :Wtfsmilie:  Haha

----------


## Barefoot

I think your carrying the camp oven into midway for us  :Grin: 
If your good we will make it an ali one.

PM Sent.

----------


## phillipgr

> I think your carrying the camp oven into midway for us


Only?  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Is that code for "he doesn't know he's fixing the strainer post yet"?


Hancocks have agreed to pay for a contractor to do that so he gets off.

----------


## Rushy

> I've come to expect these things 
> "Hey Rushy, I thought we were going hunting? Didn't tell me I was carrying your pack too?!"  Haha


That is the following weekend.

----------


## Rushy

> If your good we will make it an ali one.
> 
> PM Sent.


Nah he is a young buck and the cast iron is better.

----------


## Haggie

> Could we have a quick show of hands from people planning to come who class themselves as beginner hunters or more importantly have very limited bush experience?
> Was just thinking that it might be sensible to to team them up with more experienced members as it is a winter trip and if it's like the lower whirinaki there will be some shitty bits to deal with on those hills.


not a pro by any means and have never got myself a deer. But i know how to find my way round well enough with a compass and map and have and old garmin as a back up. And my rifle and knife have been blooded well enough but still have got alot to learn when it comes to deer.

----------


## Sniper

Im pretty fresh to hunting, but rate myself pretty highly  :Grin:  Nah, never got a deer but trust myself to find my way out.

Im keen to come down, just need to sort out work. Wont worry about trying to sort a ride with anyone yet. 

14 PAGES!!

----------


## phillipgr

> Im pretty fresh to hunting, but rate myself pretty highly  Nah, never got a deer but trust myself to find my way out.
> 
> Im keen to come down, just need to sort out work. Wont worry about trying to sort a ride with anyone yet. 
> 
> 14 PAGES!!


You could try talking to Gibo for a ride, he's coming from Te Puke.

----------


## Mattwolfe

Hey is this trip open to any one, I'm new to hunting and would like to fine some people to tech me the ropes

----------


## Rushy

> Hey is this trip open to any one, I'm new to hunting and would like to fine some people to tech me the ropes


Welcome to the forum Mattwolfe.  It is a free country we live in so the trip is open to anyone,  Note that there are a limited number of bunks and there is no guarantee that we will be the only lot there,

----------


## Barefoot

http://www.taupotrampers.com/horomangaValley.pdf
Phillip, looking at the pics in the link I think you will find that is has 9 beds (3 rows stacked 3 high) rather than 9bunks = 18 beds assumed at the beginning of the thread.
As proxy organiser do you want to ring DOC and confirm?
I was going to sleep outside anyway so it isn't going to bother me.

----------


## Mohawk660

Hi Fellas, Mucko his 12 year old cousin and myself went to Midway hut  in spring, it was a nice walk not a huge amount of sign and the only animals we say were the pigs shot by the pig hunters. However I hear there have been alot of animals taken from that area, and im no professional deer culler ! The walk is realtively flat and easyier enough for a 12 year old to walk, however there are 46 river crossing according to (http://www.taupotrampers.com/horomangaValley.pdf) I thought there was a hell of lot more river crossings. Might be a usefull bit of info if your planning to go in during winter. As it is close to Galatea it is a favourite for locals who will come in by 4x4 or horse.

----------


## phillipgr

> http://www.taupotrampers.com/horomangaValley.pdf
> Phillip, looking at the pics in the link I think you will find that is has 9 beds (3 rows stacked 3 high) rather than 9bunks = 18 beds assumed at the beginning of the thread.
> As proxy organiser do you want to ring DOC and confirm?
> I was going to sleep outside anyway so it isn't going to bother me.


I've sent an email to the DOC office in Murupara so I'll let you all know what they say.

----------


## Mohawk660

> I've sent an email to the DOC office in Murupara so I'll let you all know what they say.


It sleeps 9 , the only way you will fit 18 is if you top and tail and you may want to as its going to be cold in winter....!

----------


## Rushy

I am not topping nor tailing with anyone.  I will be as snug as a bug in a rug in my hammock

----------


## Dead is better

I'll be honest - I've never hunted big game in NZ. So far its just been heaps of rabbits/hares and the odd night possum hunting. Done heaps of bushwalking in Aust and a fair bit back in the day with the army. All that equals precisely squat in NZ tho. I know how to use a compass / gps and i'm not squeamish prepping meat. Still will feel comfortable teaming up with somebody with some experience tho.

Maybe we might have to split the group into two locations / huts. Besides the lack of bunks - it might be safer to have less people in your grid square.

----------


## Gibo

> I'll be honest - I've never hunted big game in NZ. So far its just been heaps of rabbits/hares and the odd night possum hunting. Done heaps of bushwalking in Aust and a fair bit back in the day with the army. All that equals precisely squat in NZ tho. I know how to use a compass / gps and i'm not squeamish prepping meat. Still will feel comfortable teaming up with somebody with some experience tho.
> 
> Maybe we might have to split the group into two locations / huts. Besides the lack of bunks - it might be safer to have less people in your grid square.


I reckon we see who ends up in the cars at CDs and then work it out. Of the 20 keen i think 6-7 will turn up on the day. And if theres more good for us. We will get to the hut and take a quarter each and hit it. From the research ive done we wont be bush stalking as such we will be finding a likely slip and waiting for them to show themselves. I will be anyways. Id say i'll be 1-3 kms from the hut at all times.
But im a rookie so fuck knows ha ha

----------


## Happy

> I'll be honest - I've never hunted big game in NZ. So far its just been heaps of rabbits/hares and the odd night possum hunting. Done heaps of bushwalking in Aust and a fair bit back in the day with the army. All that equals precisely squat in NZ tho. I know how to use a compass / gps and i'm not squeamish prepping meat. Still will feel comfortable teaming up with somebody with some experience tho.
> 
> Maybe we might have to split the group into two locations / huts. Besides the lack of bunks - it might be safer to have less people in your grid square.


 If the people per location number gets lower I may go. Its too many achin to get a shot away currently. Sorry but I ll never hunt where its busy.. No offence intended just a personal view.. Its grown quite well ... Its not that I dont trust you its just that I dont trust you.. Talk me round or say F off its OK just what it is ,,, Look forward to the pics / reports though. I ll be happy to watch and join the smallest group unless we just want to meet someplace and have a few beers in a shearing shed for safety. Theres currently how many yesses ... Nth Sth Est Wst equals only four .. Sad sac tosser I know but that wont hurt me or anyone .  Just puttin it out there folks .. :Thumbsup:   :Cool:

----------


## Twoshotkill

Sounds like a wall of death is going to arrive at the hut.... Surely someone will shoot something!!!......
Mohawk mentioned you can drive a 4x4 to the hut??? Why dosent someone drive the gear in??

----------


## Gibo

> If the people per location number gets lower I may go. Its too many achin to get a shot away currently. Sorry but I ll never hunt where its busy.. No offence intended just a personal view.. Its grown quite well ... Its not that I dont trust you its just that I dont trust you.. Talk me round or say F off its OK just what it is ,,, Look forward to the pics / reports though. I ll be happy to watch and join the smallest group unless we just want to meet someplace and have a few beers in a shearing shed for safety. Theres currently how many yesses ... Nth Sth Est Wst equals only four .. Sad sac tosser I know but that wont hurt me or anyone .  Just puttin it out there folks ..





> Sounds like a wall of death is going to arrive at the hut.... Surely someone will shoot something!!!......
> Mohawk mentioned you can drive a 4x4 to the hut??? Why dosent someone drive the gear in??


Never been there but pretty sure the locals dont want 4x4s up their river beds??? BUT If its kosha i'll take my gig up not for the gear but for my own tired ass.

Happy thats a fair call.
All i can say is that I know that I ain't one to shot first and ask later. I have never shot a Red stag but had one in my cross hairs for about 2-3 minutes a year ago. Reason I didn't shoot was there was a tiny branch in between us, I'm talking small but my concern was deflection so didn't pull, let him be and was pretty surprised at my calmness. I now know that I am a controlled hunter but yip agree some peeps are wired differently, just hope they think first .

----------


## Dead is better

I know what you mean. For one - i don't plan on even having my weapon loaded unless i'm up front. Safety first

I've got two guys coming with me (Haggie and Gutshot). Do we have an actual date booked yet?

----------


## Gibo

Page 1 or 3 i think?

----------


## Happy

> Sounds like a wall of death is going to arrive at the hut.... Surely someone will shoot something!!!......
> Mohawk mentioned you can drive a 4x4 to the hut??? Why dosent someone drive the gear in??


2SK excuse me but MACA could ... (Sorry just bein an arse I know ) Colorados can go any where apparently he he .. Sorry ..

----------


## Toby

> Never been there but pretty sure the locals dont want 4x4s up their river beds??? BUT If its kosha i'll take my gig up not for the gear but for my own tired ass.


If you drive I'm with you.

----------


## Gibo

> If you drive I'm with you.


Ha ha fuck yeah! Front wheel drive 92 Corolla were up there!!!

----------


## Dundee

Happy has the happy machine Toby. Have fun members :Have A Nice Day:    Can't wait for the full report

----------


## Gibo

If all i get out of the trip is a laugh and wet feet im good!!!

----------


## Maca49

> 2SK excuse me but MACA could ... (Sorry just bein an arse I know ) Colorados can go any where apparently he he .. Sorry ..


You got one part of the above correct

----------


## Gibo

> You got one part of the above correct


Bein an arse????

----------


## Happy

> Bein an arse????


Call me arse Call Colardo the Shite comin outa it !! So wrong bro .

----------


## Mohawk660

> Sounds like a wall of death is going to arrive at the hut.... Surely someone will shoot something!!!......
> Mohawk mentioned you can drive a 4x4 to the hut??? Why dosent someone drive the gear in??


Hi ya twoshotkill ( I love your new name !!!!) , when we were in there in spring we shared the hut with 6 locals from ages 50-5 years old ( I kid you not ask Mucko) who came in on horse back from the galatea end. They were a bunch of rough looking Maoris... Dont judge a book by ther cover they were some of the nicest and hospitable people I have ever met hunting.

They never walk in only come in by horse back they couldnt belive  we walked in thought we were nuts, and when we brought out the back country food for dinner they said and I quote " you cant eat that shit "! and gave us some of there awesome feed of real bangers and real mash!!!! AWESOME.

I also had a chat to a guy that brought his (suziki vatara type 4wd) from the top end apparently its only accessable by 4wd from the top end. I would assume its not for novice 4 wd drivers from the landscape  that I saw . Also they were , how do I say this not townie 4wd , ie they had battle scars in there 4wd.

----------


## Maca49

> Bein an arse????


Good spotting Gibo

----------


## Happy

> Good spotting Gibo


MACA wats your problem ? Had a three paragraph comment here can't be bothered. Please stop winding me up with yr negative posts or stand by for a huge comment session!

----------


## Maca49

Happy I think you started it, but I could be wrong,

----------


## Happy

> Happy I think you started it, but I could be wrong,


Yep yr wrong O+O

----------


## Gibo

Fuck that was weird though it was a bit of a joke??? 
Cheer up chap!

----------


## phillipgr

Happy, with respect to what you said about there only being 4 directions N, S, E, W. The track is like a highway with lots of fairly steep-sided valleys that run into it. It we split up into groups of two (which seems to be how we are looking) we not struggle to find room for us all if we plan carefully the night before and stick to that plan (ie. if you aren't supposed to cross that that ridge, don't bloody cross it). I'm confident we won't be tripping over each others toes if you do decide to join us in the end. Moreover, the chances are as we get closer to the date people will pull out, I mean, we can't all get time off work or not have any commitments on that weekend. No trouble if you aren't keen to come, but let what I have said be reassurance to those who are still keen to come, but want to make sure all is well. 

On another note, for those who haven't had much time out and are thinking about how chilly it will be. Be warned, it will most likely be very cold and quite probably wet. If you don't have the right gears, you'll feel the cold (and possibly the wet). But shit, its not the arctic. Come with a good spirit and be prepared and it will be all good.

----------


## Mohawk660

> Happy, with respect to what you said about there only being 4 directions N, S, E, W. The track is like a highway with lots of fairly steep-sided valleys that run into it. It we split up into groups of two (which seems to be how we are looking) we not struggle to find room for us all if we plan carefully the night before and stick to that plan (ie. if you aren't supposed to cross that that ridge, don't bloody cross it). I'm confident we won't be tripping over each others toes if you do decide to join us in the end. Moreover, the chances are as we get closer to the date people will pull out, I mean, we can't all get time off work or not have any commitments on that weekend. No trouble if you aren't keen to come, but let what I have said be reassurance to those who are still keen to come, but want to make sure all is well. 
> 
> On another note, for those who haven't had much time out and are thinking about how chilly it will be. Be warned, it will most likely be very cold and quite probably wet. If you don't have the right gears, you'll feel the cold (and possibly the wet). But shit, its not the arctic. Come with a good spirit and be prepared and it will be all good.


Well said young man, have a great trip and good luck with the hunting.

----------


## Toby

Is ok that Im more interested in going to have a good time then too hunt?

----------


## Mohawk660

> Is ok that Im more interested in going to have a good time then too hunt?


Toby with the year you have had I think everyone will be chuffed just to see you up and about!

----------


## Toby

> Toby with the year you have had I think everyone will be chuffed just to see you up and about!


Probably not the right place to say this but I just jumped into bed and then looked on the wall amoung pig tusk and horns and saw 4 necklaces full of beads asome small bags of beads and the purple heart. It made me think of everything I have done but seeing that purple heart which is for completing treatment just made me extremly happy and its a great feeling I havent felt like this in a long time but Im keen to meet you lot and have to be thankful for the cancer or I would never have met you lot and its been great to have gotten to know some of you guys. Thanks NZHS

----------


## Rushy

> Is ok that Im more interested in going to have a good time then too hunt?


Absolutely

----------


## Rushy

> Probably not the right place to say this but I just jumped into bed and then looked on the wall amoung pig tusk and horns and saw 4 necklaces full of beads asome small bags of beads and the purple heart. It made me think of everything I have done but seeing that purple heart which is for completing treatment just made me extremly happy and its a great feeling I havent felt like this in a long time but Im keen to meet you lot and have to be thankful for the cancer or I would never have met you lot and its been great to have gotten to know some of you guys. Thanks NZHS


You just had an epiphany Toby.

----------


## Happy

> Happy, with respect to what you said about there only being 4 directions N, S, E, W. The track is like a highway with lots of fairly steep-sided valleys that run into it. It we split up into groups of two (which seems to be how we are looking) we not struggle to find room for us all if we plan carefully the night before and stick to that plan (ie. if you aren't supposed to cross that that ridge, don't bloody cross it). I'm confident we won't be tripping over each others toes if you do decide to join us in the end. Moreover, the chances are as we get closer to the date people will pull out, I mean, we can't all get time off work or not have any commitments on that weekend. No trouble if you aren't keen to come, but let what I have said be reassurance to those who are still keen to come, but want to make sure all is well. 
> .


Hey Phillip
Good organisation will prevent mishaps Im sure. Wasnt a dig mate. Just me and a rule I have... No matter where you are you still have to 
expect someone to pop out and say hello... Kudos to you for putting things in motion..

----------


## Dead is better

I just looked at the hill nearest to the hut - it rises pretty much 300m over a distance of 600m. That's something you dont run up haha. Well somebody might but not me

As for expecting the unexpected - i was once at the main shooting range in Nowra NSW (Aust) and a pile of us were all lined up about to fire a black powder volley (just like they used to). Out of the bush flew some knob-jockey on a dirt bike right in front of the targets. Dumbest thing I've ever seen. Fingers were on lightened triggers and none of us heard him coming. Lucky :36 1 5:

----------


## Rushy

> As for expecting the unexpected - i was once at the main shooting range in Nowra NSW (Aust) and a pile of us were all lined up about to fire a black powder volley (just like they used to). Out of the bush flew some knob-jockey on a dirt bike right in front of the targets. Dumbest thing I've ever seen. Fingers were on lightened triggers and none of us heard him coming. Lucky


Far out and buggy wheels, that would almost make you poop your pants.

----------


## mucko

> Happy, with respect to what you said about there only being 4 directions N, S, E, W. The track is like a highway with lots of fairly steep-sided valleys that run into it. It we split up into groups of two (which seems to be how we are looking) we not struggle to find room for us all if we plan carefully the night before and stick to that plan (ie. if you aren't supposed to cross that that ridge, don't bloody cross it). I'm confident we won't be tripping over each others toes if you do decide to join us in the end. Moreover, the chances are as we get closer to the date people will pull out, I mean, we can't all get time off work or not have any commitments on that weekend. No trouble if you aren't keen to come, but let what I have said be reassurance to those who are still keen to come, but want to make sure all is well. 
> 
> On another note, for those who haven't had much time out and are thinking about how chilly it will be. Be warned, it will most likely be very cold and quite probably wet. If you don't have the right gears, you'll feel the cold (and possibly the wet). But shit, its not the arctic. Come with a good spirit and be prepared and it will be all good.


By the time you add wind in to the factor you will have 2 directions to hunt from. take a dog if you can. the fireplace is shit so get it going early. the locals in their 4x4's come in from Ngaputahi. if you drive a 4x4 to the hut doc will tell you to leave if they find out. locals will spot light at all hours of darkness. you hopefully will still get onto some game good luck on the hunt.

----------


## Rushy

> By the time you add wind in to the factor you will have 2 directions to hunt from. take a dog if you can. the fireplace is shit so get it going early. the locals in their 4x4's come in from Ngaputahi. if you drive a 4x4 to the hut doc will tell you to leave if they find out. locals will spot light at all hours of darkness. you hopefully will still get onto some game good luck on the hunt.


Join us, or will you have moved to the other side of Te Kuiti by then?

----------


## mucko

I will be well in truely in Te Kuiti by then we move 25th of this month. head waters of the Raropo stream will be worth a look. we will catch up for a hunt one day Rushy.

----------


## Maca49

> I just looked at the hill nearest to the hut - it rises pretty much 300m over a distance of 600m. That's something you dont run up haha. Well somebody might but not me
> 
> As for expecting the unexpected - i was once at the main shooting range in Nowra NSW (Aust) and a pile of us were all lined up about to fire a black powder volley (just like they used to). Out of the bush flew some knob-jockey on a dirt bike right in front of the targets. Dumbest thing I've ever seen. Fingers were on lightened triggers and none of us heard him coming. Lucky


That would have been good to explain in court, and sorting out who fired the fatal shot!

----------


## Rushy

> I will be well in truely in Te Kuiti by then we move 25th of this month. head waters of the Raropo stream will be worth a look. we will catch up for a hunt one day Rushy.


Yes I would like that.  I have heard that the Raropo is worth a gander.  young Toby and I might see if we can't give that a nudge (if he is up to it)

----------


## mucko

once you push past the shit the bush opens up a lot. you can get to the head waters on horseback so its not to bad. i would book the hut thou or at least take a tent. when you pin down a date i will see what the numbers are like and see if i can get away depends if my worker is any good.

----------


## Hunt4life

> Hi Fellas, Mucko his 12 year old cousin and myself went to Midway hut  in spring, it was a nice walk not a huge amount of sign and the only animals we say were the pigs shot by the pig hunters. However I hear there have been alot of animals taken from that area, and im no professional deer culler ! The walk is realtively flat and easyier enough for a 12 year old to walk, however there are 46 river crossing according to (http://www.taupotrampers.com/horomangaValley.pdf) I thought there was a hell of lot more river crossings. Might be a usefull bit of info if your planning to go in during winter. As it is close to Galatea it is a favourite for locals who will come in by 4x4 or horse.


Hopefully will be a really good fun and successful trip for you fellas going. I feel the need to warn a few of you who don't know the area that it's a beautiful valley with huge hunting potential for both Reds & Rusa, BUT... If it rains plenty while you're in there, you're not walking out any time soon. Not trying to put anyone off, but I went in with a mate one winter and an unforecast heavy rain system came through. From a quiet river it turned vicious within hours. I fell in and developed hypothermia, taking more than twelve hours to recover, before we walked back out again, no hunting done. It's also a spot you need to be super sensible when hunting into gut heads and streams, as the contour can drop off into harmless looking waterfalls but backtracking and climbing  out on loose scree can be bloody difficult. Definitely should buddy up the young and inexperienced  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

Thanks for that H4L.

----------


## Toby

> Yes I would like that.  I have heard that the Raropo is worth a gander.  young Toby and I might see if we can't give that a nudge (if he is up to it)


Any hills? I found out Friday lucky I was by my self I went to try walk up a fairly steep small hill and I can't bend my leg to get it in front of me I fell over back wards

----------


## Rushy

Fireman's carry it is then Toby

----------


## phillipgr

> Fireman's carry it is then Toby


I'm surprised you didn't offer my services as a sled-dog, Rushy

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Toby

Instead of pissing around mking the next iPhone 6 they should invest their time in making a hover board

----------


## Gibo

Called hocalopters Toby

----------


## Dougie

Whatever happened to the Admins keeping this thread tidy... /endgrumpyrant

----------


## phillipgr

> Whatever happened to the Admins keeping this thread tidy... /endgrumpyrant


Don't sweat it Dougie, just PM me if you want deets. No need to sift through the thread. Same goes for anyone else.

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mucko

> Oh you are really taking this staying at the hut seriously!! Bring the cannon so you can pop em off the deck!!


that is very possible there is a rest on one of the columns to steady the rifle. the night before we walked in a red walked past the hut the locals dogs went nuts they told it to shut up and saw the prints the next morning. the locals have spotlighted them off the deck. you must have good shoes it may look flat walking but the rocks in places are big the water crossings arent to bad we never got wet nuts.

----------


## Rushy

> I'm surprised you didn't offer my services as a sled-dog, Rushy


oh and Phillip will be our sled dog Toby

----------


## Toby

> Called hocalopters Toby


I thought it was a front wheel drive 92 Corolla  :Grin:

----------


## Barefoot

> I thought it was a front wheel drive 92 Corolla


Some years ago I was having a chat to a  few friends from down south who had come out from a hunt up a river. They'd left a cruiser about 30min down the river and wlked up to the hut. Lo and behold there's a corolla sitting outside the hut! Stepped inside and there is a guy crarked out on a bunk a little worse for the night before. They woke him up made a cup of tea and asked how he got there. "Well it's easy in the cruiser, few bumps on the way in but all good", at which point they pushed the door open so the guy could see the corolla outside at which point shit himself on how he was ever going to get back out again . . .

----------


## CreepingDeath

Ive got a guy whi can help with parking. Just getting hold if him is being a problem the last few days. Will update when its sorted.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

Thanks for the effort CD

----------


## CreepingDeath

Allgud fellahs

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dougie

Hey gangsters, 
Anyone keen to lend me a boom stick? I won't be able to afford the two checked in bags. Pain in the bum that.

----------


## Maca49

> Hey gangsters, 
> Anyone keen to lend me a boom stick? I won't be able to afford the two checked in bags. Pain in the bum that.


You're taking a bus when you have a broom stick? Shit Dougie you could be the last to leave and sweep the place out before you go!

----------


## Rushy

> Hey gangsters, 
> Anyone keen to lend me a boom stick? I won't be able to afford the two checked in bags. Pain in the bum that.


I am happy to bring a .270 or .243 for you Dougie.  Which would you prefer?

----------


## Gibo

> Hey gangsters, 
> Anyone keen to lend me a boom stick? I won't be able to afford the two checked in bags. Pain in the bum that.


Yo g unit i only have one gun but could help with luggage costs if you want. Be a shame not to have your shooter there!!

----------


## Dougie

> I am happy to bring a .270 or .243 for you Dougie.  Which would you prefer?


Whatever is the prettier one  :Wink: 

Hmmm I'm wondering if I could stretch and even just roll with one carry on bag! Maybe not. $29 would be nice though. I've got a lot of trips in the next two months. Kinda forgetting what the man looks like too. Oh and *ebf* too, apparently we used to be friends...I'm not sure who he is anymore!  :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

> Whatever is the prettier one 
> 
> Hmmm I'm wondering if I could stretch and even just roll with one carry on bag! Maybe not. $29 would be nice though. I've got a lot of trips in the next two months. Kinda forgetting what the man looks like too. Oh and *ebf* too, apparently we used to be friends...I'm not sure who he is anymore!


Dougie the offer will stay open up to the time I leave so just let me know which calibre you want and I am happy to put the extra rifle in.

----------


## Dougie

Thanks mate, you're a champion.

----------


## Dundee

Dougie,possom trapper has just recently bussed back from Rotorua with his X-Bow in the long army duffle bag,I bet black beauty would fit in that. :Wink:

----------


## Dougie

Hey guys sorry but I can't afford this trip  :Sad:

----------


## Toby

I'm still keen

----------


## Rushy

> Hey guys sorry but I can't afford this trip


That is OK Dougie.  We will get Phillip to shave his legs and dress up in a wig

----------


## Rushy

> I'm still keen


Of course you are Toby. I wouldn't expect anything else

----------


## phillipgr

> That is OK Dougie.  We will get Phillip to shave his legs and dress up in a wig


I'm sure username would lend me his Bavarian beer wench outfit

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

> I'm sure username would lend me his Bavarian beer wench outfit
> 
> Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2


Rushy is outside your work waiting for you! Snap to bucko!!!

----------


## Rushy

> I'm sure username would lend me his Bavarian beer wench outfit


You are supposed to be working not shirking

----------


## Rushy

> Rushy is outside your work waiting for you! Snap to bucko!!!


Nup I am outside his house

----------


## Gibo

> Nup I am outside his house


Oh snap!! Phil stop fluffing around ha ha ha

----------


## Toby

Who's all still keen?

----------


## Gibo

To be honest im touch n go at the moment. I still have my leave booked so i will hold off pulling out incase its still doable. 
I was warned kids change things!!!!

----------


## Spudattack

Still keen, wife about to burst though, so will have to play it by beer...

----------


## Gibo

> Still keen, wife about to burst though, so will have to play it by beer...


Good luck mate hope at least one of us gets there if not both!!!

----------


## Spudattack

> Good luck mate hope at least one of us gets there if not both!!!


Cheers Gibo, the wife is very keen for me to go, but I just want to make sure everything is all good before I commit.

----------


## phillipgr

Hope both you boys can make it

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

What about me?  It isn't fair

----------


## Gibo

> Cheers Gibo, the wife is very keen for me to go, but I just want to make sure everything is all good before I commit.


Yip know the feeling mate. Hope you are gifted with a healthy happy mum and bubs when it pops out :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Spudattack

> Yip know the feeling mate. Hope you are gifted with a healthy happy mum and bubs when it pops out


Cheers mate, thats all I ask for!

----------


## veitnamcam

> Yip know the feeling mate. Hope you are gifted with a healthy happy mum and bubs when it pops out


+1

That is all you can ask for Spudattack

----------


## Scouser

Im still keen....

----------


## Dead is better

Me too - i just upgraded my shitty raincoat. Funny enough I'm a fan of ridgeline stuff so we'll see how this 'roar 2' jacket goes. I'm on a budget a monk would mock so here's to hoping my $250 has been well spent.

----------


## Chris

Is there any room left on this ? And some dates would be help full ?
Just thinking would like to get back in the Horomunga for a few days .

----------


## Toby

There is some dates somewhere here, 19th-21st I think

----------


## Gibo

> Is there any room left on this ? And some dates would be help full ?
> Just thinking would like to get back in the Horomunga for a few days .


Room a plenty. 18-22 July I think Chris. or 19-22 if Thursday to Sunday is no good.

----------


## Toby

> Room a plenty. 18-22 July I think Chris. or 19-22 if Thursday to Sunday is no good.


Sounds even better, Better check with mum make she can still give me a lift

----------


## Gibo

Sorry not till monday so yip Toby nailed it.

----------


## phillipgr

> Is there any room left on this ? And some dates would be help full ?
> Just thinking would like to get back in the Horomunga for a few days .


Have a read up of the first post for the details Chris. Hope you can make it

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> Is there any room left on this ? And some dates would be help full ?
> Just thinking would like to get back in the Horomunga for a few days .


That would be fantastic Chris.  19 - 21 July

----------


## Chris

> That would be fantastic Chris.  19 - 21 July


Will see how dates work in with other things ,few more days could be nice too.

----------


## Sniper

Hi all. Unfortunately I wont be able to make it. Start a new job in Auckland the week before. Better luck next time aye?
Good luck to all that get down there, looking forward to a few pics and stories.

----------


## phillipgr

> Start a new job in Auckland the week before.


I think we ought to take a moment of silence for our brother...  :Psmiley: 

No worries bro! Another time.

----------


## Gibo

> I think we ought to take a moment of silence for our brother... 
> 
> No worries bro! Another time.


Amen. Poor man!

----------


## Rushy

> Hi all. Unfortunately I wont be able to make it. Start a new job in Auckland the week before. Better luck next time aye?
> Good luck to all that get down there, looking forward to a few pics and stories.


Damn.  Your forum name suggested that you were going to be the best shot there

----------


## sublimeone

Hi guys, I know I had my name down to come along, however I have run into the same problem as Sniper, new job, not the Auckland part though!
So I am out, hope it all goes well though.

----------


## Gutshot

Prepare to get wet boots.spare socks are a must. Think there are 38 river crossings

----------


## Gibo

> Prepare to get wet boots.spare socks are a must. Think there are 38 river crossings


38!!!! Might bring a boat!!!

----------


## Gibo

Or a rubber dingy and Phil can drag all our gear upstream!!!

----------


## Toby

If there are heaps of river crossings I don't think I'll go sorry guys

----------


## Gibo

Well the call had to be made and unfortunately Im out. 
Other commitments have to take priority. 
I wish you all the best of luck with the elusive Rusa.

----------


## Barefoot

We'll be down 1 pack of Jafas soon  :Wink:

----------


## Toby

Can anyone say how deep and hard it is to cross? If they are not to hard and I can get there I will go but 38 sounds like many.

----------


## Rushy

> We'll be down 1 pack of Jafas soon


You, me and young Phillip?

----------


## Barefoot

> You, me and young Phillip?


Looking that way at the rate numbers are dropping off.
At worst if the rivers up we can just slip through to Minginui.

----------


## Toby

> Looking that way at the rate numbers are dropping off.
> At worst if the rivers up we can just slip through to Minginui.


Does that place have rivers to cross?

----------


## Rushy

> Does that place have rivers to cross?


No it doesn't just a few streams that are easy Toby

----------


## Toby

Im for the easiest place to get too  :Have A Nice Day:  still depends on if I can get a ride.

----------


## Rushy

> Looking that way at the rate numbers are dropping off.
> At worst if the rivers up we can just slip through to Minginui.


Confirm the numbers closer to the time.  If they are low and the river is up then I would be happy with Minginui

----------


## Spudattack

What were the dates again blokes? Looking at working an angle here!

----------


## Dead is better

> Hi all. Unfortunately I wont be able to make it. Start a new job in Auckland the week before. Better luck next time aye?
> Good luck to all that get down there, looking forward to a few pics and stories.


I just started a new job myself! Congrats to us! - I'm still going hunting though lol (if i have to lie, beg or steal)

----------


## Rushy

> What were the dates again blokes? Looking at working an angle here!


From memory 19th - 21st July

----------


## Scouser

hey guys, dont forget about me, I'm still on for that w'end, dont care where we go as long as 'we go'!!!!!!!

----------


## Toby

> Well the call had to be made and unfortunately Im out. 
> Other commitments have to take priority. 
> I wish you all the best of luck with the elusive Rusa.


You have to go. How else will I get my bloody pie!!!

----------


## Barefoot

Okay, 2 packs of jafa's then  :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> You have to go. How else will I get my bloody pie!!!


Phillip works in a Bakery, I will ask him to bring a bag of pie's for ya  :Wink:

----------


## Chris

The Horomunga ain't bad really Toby ,mid calve at normal flow & not a river more a creek .I won't be able to make this now either,would of been great to meet some of you guys but duty of care takes priority at the moment. Might be able to get away later in the year .

----------


## Rushy

> The Horomunga ain't bad really Toby ,mid calve at normal flow & not a river more a creek .I won't be able to make this now either,would of been great to meet some of you guys but duty of care takes priority at the moment. Might be able to get away later in the year .


We should plan something chris

----------


## Gibo

> We should plan something chris


+1 Spring hunt!

----------


## Chris

> +1 Spring hunt!


Could be a go

----------


## Rushy

OK Gibo, hit us with the where and when

----------


## Gibo

> OK Gibo, hit us with the where and when


North Island in Spring time silly!!!!

----------


## Rushy

> North Island in Spring time silly!!!!


That'll do

----------


## Gibo

> That'll do


How bout gate crashing the Rua's???

----------


## Rushy

> How bout gate crashing the Rua's???


Neckshot and Dundee as guides?

----------


## Toby

> Neckshot and Dundee as guides?


Sounds like a piss up now  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

> Sounds like a piss up now


Half a piss up, dundee is drying off. I dont know? Got any other ideas? Ive only hunted the western side at Opawe road end on private land.

----------


## Toby

Not dry now I see  :Have A Nice Day:  I'm keen for anywhere with minimal walking.

----------


## Chris

> Neckshot and Dundee as guides?


make sure you keep them hydrated

----------


## Hunt4life

Hi guys. Expect the water level to be up to your tender bits at this time of year. The Horomanga is typically about knee height, but with any rain within three days, expect the river to swell by about a foot. She's fairly swift in places, but if you get a window of a week without rain the river can fall to a gentle stream. As with going anywhere alpine at this time of the year, I suggest appropriate respect and preparation for mother nature. This river valley is a beautiful place to hunt, but it has caught me out before and if you don't respect Te Urewera, she just might shit on you. From memory it's about 2.5-3hours for a fit bloke to walk to Midway and the river crossings are about every 5-10 minutes. Good hut though and if you get nice weather, it'll be mint!!
Have fun guys. Who's still going then? Rushy, Barefoot and Phil?

----------


## Toby

Im out after reading that. Maybe next time guys.

----------


## phillipgr

Sorry I've been a bit out of touch, I've been hunting in the Kaimanawas. 

Gibo - gutted you can't make it bro!!!

Rushy, Barefoot and Toby - if its how it plays out, the Minginui plan has my complete support. I look forward to heading back there. 

Scouser - good to hear you are still keen!

Hunt4life - cheers for the info

Spudattack - Don't forget that the dates and all the info are on the first page

----------


## Gibo

Im gutted too mate, got to put my new fam first. Still getting used to that concept :Wink:

----------


## Neckshot

> Sounds like a piss up now


I only drink piss once or twice a week and when im hunting im a ninja so piss dulls my senses ill have you know!!!.Come down the Ruahines but don't expect to walk on flat easy rolling country side but youll ern every deer ya get and youll enjoy that shit out of yaselves if you can handle it :Wink:

----------


## phillipgr

> Im gutted too mate, got to put my new fam first. Still getting used to that concept


Yup, family first, good stuff.

----------


## Toby

> I only drink piss once or twice a week and when im hunting im a ninja so piss dulls my senses ill have you know!!!.Come down the Ruahines but don't expect to walk on flat easy rolling country side but youll ern every deer ya get and youll enjoy that shit out of yaselves if you can handle it


Working on getting down.

----------


## Rushy

> I only drink piss once or twice a week and when im hunting im a ninja so piss dulls my senses ill have you know!!!.Come down the Ruahines but don't expect to walk on flat easy rolling country side but youll ern every deer ya get and youll enjoy that shit out of yaselves if you can handle it


When would suit Neckshot?

----------


## Scouser

hi guys, just so you know, ive 'booked' that w'end off, so i will go anywhere to hunt....just want to get out, and meet some of you buggers!

----------


## phillipgr

> hi guys, just so you know, ive 'booked' that w'end off, so i will go anywhere to hunt....just want to get out, and meet some of you buggers!


Good man!!!

----------


## Haggie

> hi guys, just so you know, ive 'booked' that w'end off, so i will go anywhere to hunt....just want to get out, and meet some of you buggers!


In the same boat.

----------


## Rushy

Fellah's i am going to suggest that all of us that are Auckland based should get together before the hunt to get to know one another, talk logistics, assess capabilities etc.  If you are open to this suggestion then I would be happy to host at home say next saturday afternoon.  Let me know your thoughts.

----------


## Neckshot

> Fellah's i am going to suggest that all of us that are Auckland based should get together before the hunt to get to know one another, talk logistics, assess capabilities etc.  you are open to this suggestion then I would be happy to host at home say next saturday afternoon.  Let me know your thoughts.


 :ORLY:  :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer:

----------


## Rushy

> 


But it is dry July Neckshot.  You would have to sign a leave pass for me

----------


## Dundee

> But it is dry July Neckshot.  You would have to sign a leave pass for me



More like wet July now Rushy   :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer:

----------


## Rushy

Feeling the pressure now Dundee.

----------


## Dundee

Day 5 Rushy hang in there,you got bigger boots than us :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Mohawk660

> Fellah's i am going to suggest that all of us that are Auckland based should get together before the hunt to get to know one another, talk logistics, assess capabilities etc.  If you are open to this suggestion then I would be happy to host at home say next saturday afternoon.  Let me know your thoughts.



Sweet... Im not coming on the hunt but ill gladly come to your place and drink all your booze for ya rushy..... Oh and ill drop one of those 4 legged pests for you ( red deer ) on your property if you like....  And you want to walk the Horomonga .... Your mad Rushy mad I say !!!

----------


## phillipgr

> Fellah's i am going to suggest that all of us that are Auckland based should get together before the hunt to get to know one another, talk logistics, assess capabilities etc.  If you are open to this suggestion then I would be happy to host at home say next saturday afternoon.  Let me know your thoughts.


Sounds like that could be a good idea. All the same, if my place is more central, you'd all be welcome to come to mine.

----------


## Rushy

> Your mad Rushy mad I say !!!


You know me too well

----------


## Barefoot

> Sounds like that could be a good idea. All the same, if my place is more central, you'd all be welcome to come to mine.


Aren't you way to gods out the wrong side of town? (West is best after all)  :Psmiley: 

Rushy, that meeting today go cancelled as quickly as it had been arranged  :Pissed Off:  :Yuush:  :Ka Boom: 
Spent this arvo sorting out fishing gear instead.

----------


## veitnamcam

I thought you guys were out there doing it this weekend ?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> I thought you guys were out there doing it this weekend ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Nah still a couple of weeks away VC.

----------


## Rushy

> Aren't you way to gods out the wrong side of town? (West is best after all) 
> 
> Rushy, that meeting today go cancelled as quickly as it had been arranged 
> Spent this arvo sorting out fishing gear instead.


There you go.  I spent the time trimming bloody hedge.

----------


## Scouser

> Fellah's i am going to suggest that all of us that are Auckland based should get together before the hunt to get to know one another, talk logistics, assess capabilities etc.  If you are open to this suggestion then I would be happy to host at home say next saturday afternoon.  Let me know your thoughts.


Hi guys, great idea, im off to climb in Tongariro for this w'end, but if the weather forcast is shite, i will meet up!

----------


## Haggie

> Fellah's i am going to suggest that all of us that are Auckland based should get together before the hunt to get to know one another, talk logistics, assess capabilities etc.  If you are open to this suggestion then I would be happy to host at home say next saturday afternoon.  Let me know your thoughts.


Sounds good.

----------


## Scouser

Quick update guys, weather forecast for Tongariro Nat Park is shite for this w'end, are you still going to meet up?

as depending on time & venue i can make it....

----------


## Rushy

> Quick update guys, weather forecast for Tongariro Nat Park is shite for this w'end, are you still going to meet up?
> 
> as depending on time & venue i can make it....


Yep, I will have a pow wow with the missus tonight and then PM you all the detail.  The roll call so far being Phillipgr, Barefoot, Haggie and Scouser.  Anyone else?

----------


## sako75

:O O:  I wish

----------


## Spudattack

> Yep, I will have a pow wow with the missus tonight and then PM you all the detail.  The roll call so far being Phillipgr, Barefoot, Haggie and Scouser.  Anyone else?


Sorry Rushy, would love to meet all you blokes but can't make it down this weekend, hoping to get to the sika show so maybe catch up there!

----------


## Barefoot

long range forecast is looking good  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> long range forecast is looking good


Yep it does to.  So a week from now we won't be able to our feet .... yay!

----------


## phillipgr

> Yep it does to.  So a week from now we won't be able to our feet .... yay!


Lay off the turps, Rushy, we don't know what you're saying. 

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

Feel our feet Phillip .... fucking alzheimers

----------


## phillipgr

Anyone plan to take a truck up the valley to the hut? 

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> Anyone plan to take a truck up the valley to the hut? 
> 
> Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2


You feeling lazy Phillip?

----------


## phillipgr

> You feeling lazy Phillip?


Yeah can't be bothered carrying your pack this time...  :Wink: 

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> Yeah can't be bothered carrying your pack this time... 
> 
> Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2


I will carry my pack so all you need to do is piggyback me.  Ha ha ha ha

----------


## phillipgr

> I will carry my pack so all you need to do is piggyback me.  Ha ha ha ha


Ha ha ha conniving bastard

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Barefoot

> Anyone plan to take a truck up the valley to the hut?


We can assess the viability of getting my old jimny up there for summer  :Wink: 
You'll have to help me steal it back from my nephew and refit the winch and 24v system though.
Oh and that makes you winch bitch  :Grin:

----------


## phillipgr

> Oh and that makes you winch bitch


Better than piggybacking rushy! Haha

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Barefoot

He can sit in the trailer

----------


## phillipgr

Huts at roughly 300m and in the Kaimanawas last week the sign was at 700-800m, might even be higher here with the reds being bigger bodied? Either way we're in for a little climb.

Positive side: if we shoot something, all we have to do is roll down to the hut  :Thumbsup: 

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Barefoot

I've got the bot trying to take hold so may take me a day to get to the top at the mo.
Barely made it up a hill at work with the chainsaw and spade yesterday!

----------


## Rushy

> I've got the bot trying to take hold so may take me a day to get to the top at the mo.
> Barely made it up a hill at work with the chainsaw and spade yesterday!


Gargle whisky Barefoot.  There isn't a germ in creation that can survive that treatment and you can swallow the gargle afterward

----------


## Toby

> Gargle whisky Barefoot.  There isn't a germ in creation that can survive that treatment and you can swallow the gargle afterward


Do you like sheep dip?

----------


## Barefoot

dipping sheep, now that brings back some unpleasant childhood jobs  :Oh Noes: 
we had the shower type setup when I was a kid, sure I got dosed more that the sheep sometimes moving them out afterwards.

----------


## Haggie

Hey sorry to be a pain in the arse but can i just have a general update on the details as I may be running too late tomorrow.

----------


## phillipgr

> Hey sorry to be a pain in the arse but can i just have a general update on the details as I may be running too late tomorrow.


Most of its on the first page but if you have any other questions pm me. Or pm rushy after the meeting. 

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

The long range forecast is looking OK for the trip at the moment with no rain anticipated in the area for Tueday through to Sunday afternoon so the river shold be running at normal levels.

----------


## sako75

How far up the valley you lads going?

----------


## Rushy

> How far up the valley you lads going?


Midway Hut

----------


## sako75

Good old Midway Hut  :Cool: 
My heart will be with you lads

----------


## Rushy

Fantastic trout

----------


## sako75

Tasted like shit

----------


## Dundee

Can't wait for the reports fullas after seeing the location and trout,looks promising.Whats the altitude? The ranges down here are white again.

----------


## phillipgr

> Can't wait for the reports fullas after seeing the location and trout,looks promising.Whats the altitude? The ranges down here are white again.


Hut is at 300m and the sides of the Valley go up to 800-900m. A little ways out of the valley is 1000m.

----------


## sako75

800 is a magic number for Reds  :Wink: 
Don't know about Rusa as I have never hunted them

----------


## phillipgr

> 800 is a magic number for Reds


Cheers Sako75. Worked the slips much?

----------


## Barefoot

Guys
I'm out.
The Bot I've been keeping at bay for the late week has finally got me  :Sad:

----------


## phillipgr

> Guys
> I'm out.
> The Bot I've been keeping at bay for the late week has finally got me


Gutted!!

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Barefoot

Yeah I thought it was still doable last night, but got hot'n'cold chasing the neighbours steers out of the forest again and it seems to have triggered everything off last night.
At least the steers are off to the works today so they won't be a hassle again  :Wink: 
Time to make chicken soup.

----------


## Gibo

> Yeah I thought it was still doable last night, but got hot'n'cold chasing the neighbours steers out of the forest again and it seems to have triggered everything off last night.
> At least the steers are off to the works today so they won't be a hassle again 
> Time to make chicken soup.


Barefoot if you are up to a day mission I am going to my spot in the Kaimai's Thursday morning and possible again Friday, Saturday and Sunday mornings aswell.  :Wink:  
Could get your fix without 3-4 days away..Offer is there.

----------


## Rushy

Team with Barefoot's massive man flu causing him to bail I have just sent a PM regarding invoking Plan B.  No need to worry Gibo we are not going to gate crash your place.

----------


## Gibo

> Team with Barefoot's massive man flu causing him to bail I have just sent a PM regarding invoking Plan B.  No need to worry Gibo we are not going to gate crash your place.


Ha Ha no worries mate. I know how gutting it was to pull out so was offering a minor fix if required.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

Looks like we are in for clear skies this weekend

----------


## Gibo

Good weekend for fishing  :Wink:

----------


## Mohawk660

> Good weekend for fishing


That sounds like an invite out on your boat Gibo ...? :Zomg:

----------


## Barefoot

Gibo
Thanks for the offer of the day trips.
Think I will be sitting at home though so the coughing dies down.

Good luck guys enjoy your days away, don't waste this good weather.
I expect a detailed report when you get back.

----------


## Rushy

> Gibo
> Thanks for the offer of the day trips.
> Think I will be sitting at home though so the coughing dies down.
> 
> Good luck guys enjoy your days away, don't waste this good weather.
> I expect a detailed report when you get back.


I will leave to the younguns to write a detailed report stu.  You will be missing some good grub.  I am taking down some Fallow steaks.

----------


## Gibo

> That sounds like an invite out on your boat Gibo ...?


Im clever mate and dont own a boat :Wink: 
Married into a family with a launch and brother in law has a 7.6m tinny  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

Good luck team, i went for a big un eventful walk this morning :Sad:

----------


## Scouser

> Good luck team, i went for a big un eventful walk this morning


Cheers Gibo, heres hoping one/two/three/all four of us have a yarn for yer on monday.......

----------


## sako75

Do we have to wait till Monday? How about Sunday night?
All the best down there and travel safe

----------


## veitnamcam

Good luck guys

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> Good luck guys
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Thanks VC.  I knock off in 1 hour and 17 minutes.  I will be out of touch with technology until Monday

----------


## Happy

:36 17 4:   Good luck boys... Give it heaps .. No drinking, no telling fibs .. ha ha .

----------


## Barefoot

Yeah right, you'll be on your phone checking the forum as often as you have reception  :Psmiley:

----------


## Rushy

> Yeah right, you'll be on your phone checking the forum as often as you have reception


No reception at the road end.  Certainly none in the bush.  Might get it if I wasn't Vodaphone as Telecom seem to have better coverage.

----------


## Rushy

> Good luck boys... Give it heaps .. No drinking, no telling fibs .. ha ha .


Party Pooper

----------


## Happy

> Party Pooper


Ha ha no way I d be one of the worst culprit story tellers when excited apparently ..

----------


## Scouser

> Ha ha no way I d be one of the worst culprit story tellers when excited apparently ..


'What happens at camp, stays at camp'.....Tui ad......

thanks guys, really looking forward to it.....like christmas eve!!!!!!

----------


## sako75

Got big expectations of you Scouser  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## phillipgr

I'm amped as! 

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Chris

Hot Barrels  ,hope ya knock a few over

----------


## Barefoot

You guys home yet?!
I NEED a REPORT  :Yuush:

----------


## Mohawk660

> You guys home yet?!
> I NEED a REPORT


Im gagging to hear how it went !!!

----------


## Munsey

I'm picking rushy has cooked up a storm and they are struggling too walk out  :Sick:

----------


## Mohawk660

> I'm picking rushy has cooked up a storm and they are struggling too walk out


Probably he is one mean bush cook and im talking from experience!!!!

----------


## Rushy

The team ended up being Scouser, Phillipgr, Haggie (the only man I have ever met that swings an axe the same as I do) and Dead is Better. I will let the young bucks tell you how the time away unfolded but suffice it to say "close but no prize".  We hunted hard, ate well, drank piss and spun the shit around a campfire.  A hell of a lot of deer sign in there Barefoot and pig rooting all over the place.

----------


## Barefoot

As long as you had fun  :Grin: 
Right you other lazy buggers where is a real report?  :Omg:

----------


## Rushy

> Right you other lazy buggers where is a real report?


And don't forget the photo's Haggie

----------


## sako75

waiting waiting waiting.................

----------


## Haggie

Ill put up the photos and a small write up now in the magazine section.

----------


## Scouser

> Got big expectations of you Scouser


Aaaarh, so did i.......

----------


## Happy

> Party Pooper


Ha ha no way I d be one of the worst culprit story tellers when excited apparently ..

----------


## Scouser

> Ha ha no way I d be one of the worst culprit story tellers when excited apparently ..


'What happens at camp, stays at camp'.....Tui ad......

thanks guys, really looking forward to it.....like christmas eve!!!!!!

----------


## sako75

Got big expectations of you Scouser  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## phillipgr

I'm amped as! 

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Chris

Hot Barrels  ,hope ya knock a few over

----------


## Barefoot

You guys home yet?!
I NEED a REPORT  :Yuush:

----------


## Mohawk660

> You guys home yet?!
> I NEED a REPORT


Im gagging to hear how it went !!!

----------


## Munsey

I'm picking rushy has cooked up a storm and they are struggling too walk out  :Sick:

----------


## Mohawk660

> I'm picking rushy has cooked up a storm and they are struggling too walk out


Probably he is one mean bush cook and im talking from experience!!!!

----------


## Rushy

The team ended up being Scouser, Phillipgr, Haggie (the only man I have ever met that swings an axe the same as I do) and Dead is Better. I will let the young bucks tell you how the time away unfolded but suffice it to say "close but no prize".  We hunted hard, ate well, drank piss and spun the shit around a campfire.  A hell of a lot of deer sign in there Barefoot and pig rooting all over the place.

----------


## Barefoot

As long as you had fun  :Grin: 
Right you other lazy buggers where is a real report?  :Omg:

----------


## Rushy

> Right you other lazy buggers where is a real report?


And don't forget the photo's Haggie

----------


## sako75

waiting waiting waiting.................

----------


## Haggie

Ill put up the photos and a small write up now in the magazine section.

----------


## Scouser

> Got big expectations of you Scouser


Aaaarh, so did i.......

----------

